# Good News & Nice Things - Day 4 - New Supplement Review Panel



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Another day for a nice thing :bounce:

We are creating an official *UK-Muscle* *supplement* *review panel*.

Members of this panel will receive regular free product samples in exchange for video/written reviews within in a dedicated sub-forum.

The key criteria for a review panellist is:

- no affiliation with a supplement company

- a genuine interest in reviewing supplements in a non-biased manner

- SILVER membership or above

- thorough and articulate reviews

Anyone who is genuinely interested in becoming a UK-M review panellist, please express your interest in this thread.

Thanks


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I would be very interested as i love free sh1t

On a serious note I use a lot of supplements so have a good base and knowledge to actually use them.


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

I would be interested as I like to try new products and found that there was no where really to post a review previously. Another great addition to the website.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Awesome guys, cheers for your 'entries'


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice!

Count me in


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Been around for long time now and I could say I fair understanding of the role supps and diet plays. Plus I'm always cutting and bulking so always something new try


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Appreciate I can't be involved but I think this is a great idea; let's the good companies and products stand out for themselves.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Appreciate I can't be involved but I think this is a great idea; let's the good companies and products stand out for themselves.


while assisting my gains


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd love to do this


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

Would love to get involved. Though I am vegetarian so would be unable to review any weird stuff like beef protein powders!


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Would like to put my name in.

Try various supplements all the time and tend to try different suplpiers/brands out as well to see the difference in products.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Just to add, we will have to limit this to 15-20 people.

If there is a big demand then we can sort out some sort of rotation system so that new people also get the opportunity to be involved.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Does having done samples for a company before they went live count as affiliation?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I am interested but can I pick and choose what I can review? I don't want to try any pre-workout stuff as I've had bad experiences in the past. My previous reviews have been epic*

*based on my own opinion.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

rectus said:


> I am interested but can I pick and choose what I can review? I don't want to try any pre-workout stuff as I've had bad experiences in the past. My previous reviews have been epic*
> 
> *based on my own opinion.


We'd take into account members dietry needs etc


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Katy said:


> We'd take into account members dietry needs etc


Excellent. Here are some previous reviews I have done. Maybe you could do a review of my review? I'll review it later.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pro-10/234736-pro-10-strawberry-whey-review.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/228726-review-myprotein-dessert.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/238201-rectus-reviews-bulk-powders-toffee-popcorn.html


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

rectus said:


> Excellent. Here are some previous reviews I have done. Maybe you could do a review of my review? I'll review it later.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pro-10/234736-pro-10-strawberry-whey-review.html
> 
> ...


Very nice! Succinct, light hearted and with pictures! :thumb:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Appreciate I can't be involved but I think this is a great idea; let's the good companies and products stand out for themselves.


X2

I can't contribute but some articulate and unbiased reviews would be a very worthwhile addition IMO.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

paulandabbi said:


> Does having done samples for a company before they went live count as affiliation?


No. We're referring to employees of rival companies or users who act as their reps.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I would be interested in this, put my name in the hat please


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Sounds interesting, most my reviews would be pretty negative though so I don't think the supp companies would like me much


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

DazUKM said:


> Sounds interesting, most my reviews would be pretty negative though so I don't think the supp companies would like me much


The companies I've spoken with are keen to have fair feedback, whether it's good or bad. That makes sense to me as after all, it's the latter which helps them improve products.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I would be interested in this, though I don't use a load of supplements, mainly because I don't know what they do, and it's rather daunting buying a huge tub...the companies may want to know the effects on a non regular user though...oh and a girl. Don't see many ladies' names in here


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Lorian said:


> The companies I've spoken with are keen to have fair feedback, whether it's good or bad. That makes sense to me as after all, it's the latter which helps them improve products.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

i'll put my name down too if you want another laaaady


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

anyone looking to review our products for this section please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> The companies I've spoken with are keen to have fair feedback, whether it's good or bad. That makes sense to me as after all, it's the latter which helps them improve products.


we like feedback good or bad if it needs to be chaged we change it, listen to feedback helps all businesses.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I would like to not put my name forwards as I'll take all the free stuff, do 2 reviews, lose interest and feel guilty


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

I'll have a go, if I'm picked.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Wheyman said:


> anyone looking to review our products for this section please email me at [email protected]


We're going to be quite strict with this section to ensure that reviews posted are honest and unbiased.

We'll be in touch with you once we've formed the panel to run through the review process.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> We're going to be quite strict with this section to ensure that reviews posted are honest and unbiased.
> 
> We'll be in touch with you once we've formed the panel to run through the review process.


ok sure no worries!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd like to throw my name in please, I'm up for trying anything new, especially some unique whey protein flavours.

A previous review I did when I won a matrix nutrition comp-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/matrix-nutrition/231534-matrix-micellar-casein-review.html


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Would have put my name forward for this, had I not just acquired the red stripe of doom! :lol:

however if there is too much ever sent and you need to get rid of it .... :whistling:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> I'd like to throw my name in please, I'm up for trying anything new, especially some unique whey protein flavours.
> 
> A previous review I did when I won a matrix nutrition comp-
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/matrix-nutrition/231534-matrix-micellar-casein-review.html


Really good review!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd like to put my name forward for this, have probably tried most supps under the sun and would always give an unbiased honest review


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Glad you have chosen to do this section and no doubt i would be interested in reviewing with drumming up the support for the sub section in the first place.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

1010AD said:


> Glad you have chosen to do this section and no doubt i would be interested in reviewing with drumming up the support for the sub section in the first place.


Indeed, you were instrumental in making this happen and you will be on the panel - thank you.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Free sh!t = most popular thread lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Lol. Like flies round sh!t!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd like to do this, but I'm not based in the UK.

Although, the real and more important reason is I'd forget, lose the supplements and then be butthurt when people reminded me.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> Would have put my name forward for this, had I not just acquired the red stripe of doom! :lol:
> 
> however if there is too much ever sent and you need to get rid of it .... :whistling:


I was reading this thread thinking you'd be perfect for this after your previous reviews of fat burners, gutted you can't do it now.

I think this is a great idea, looking forward to seeing this get going :thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

dtlv said:


> I was reading this thread thinking you'd be perfect for this after your previous reviews of fat burners, gutted you can't do it now.
> 
> I think this is a great idea, looking forward to seeing this get going :thumbup1:


it boils down to time. Cant afford to be too distracted at the moment


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Free sh!t = most popular thread lol


Ways to make a popular thread -

free sh1t,

naked pics,

have an online temper tantrum,

pof

I like options 1 and 2 best


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds like a plan to me,if you fancy an mans point of view


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Ways to make a popular thread -
> 
> free sh1t,
> 
> ...


me to but 3 and 4 seem quite popular on here :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Also very interested


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Not interested in taking part but think this is a fab idea :thumb:


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

I would be very interested in being a tester for products. Very interested in sports supplements and nutrition. Ill try anything  lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Provided no work required before the start of the new year I'm in... am away for most of december, but after that would love to give this a go.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Very keen to take part, as I tend to shop around companies so would love to see what's out there


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

am down for this


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> anyone looking to review our products for this section please email me at [email protected]


When the panel has been picked why not email them. It would be a lot easier


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great idea!


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Any idea on when a decision is going to be made about this? Are all the ideas set to kick off in new year?

Al.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Big_Al13 said:


> Any idea on when a decision is going to be made about this? Are all the ideas set to kick off in new year?
> 
> Al.


 @Lorian @Katy


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Big_Al13 said:


> Any idea on when a decision is going to be made about this? Are all the ideas set to kick off in new year?
> 
> Al.





1010AD said:


> @Lorian @Katy


We've coincidentally just 5 mins ago agreed to down and discuss it tonight


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Big_Al13 said:


> Any idea on when a decision is going to be made about this? Are all the ideas set to kick off in new year?
> 
> Al.





1010AD said:


> @Lorian @Katy


Yes, it's a feature for the New Year.

Existing Advertisers will be getting the info next week.

We'll then start kicking off the reviews in Jan or Feb 2014 (depending on how much interest there is from advertisers)

In terms of who's on the panel, we're going to be bumping this thread later this week in our newsletter (something else that's new!) and then announcing names early Jan.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Would love to do this and will be a Silver member by then having come across from another forum where I have been posting for 3 years.


----------



## Aayan (Dec 3, 2013)

Katy said:


> Another day for a nice thing :bounce:
> 
> We are creating an official *UK-Muscle* *supplement* *review panel*.
> 
> ...


Silver only? Shame. Will this be only for a few members or will this continue ? I already go through a range of supplements that I get from bb.com would be nice to actually receive freebies


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

count me in


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Aayan said:


> Silver only? Shame. Will this be only for a few members or will this continue ? I already go through a range of supplements that I get from bb.com would be nice to actually receive freebies


We all like free stuff but the review panel is intended for members who have a good interest in supplements and can write up a clear and honest review on the product they have been given to try. All the reviews will be in one section so anybody who is thinking of buying a supplement from a certain company will be able to read some reviews on that product


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Like every other silver or gold member on this forum, I would like to be involved in this if possible!

Always like trying new products and have reviewed a few in the past. Count me in! :thumb:


----------



## Aayan (Dec 3, 2013)

1010AD said:


> We all like free stuff but the review panel is intended for members who have a good interest in supplements and can write up a clear and honest review on the product they have been given to try. All the reviews will be in one section so anybody who is thinking of buying a supplement from a certain company will be able to read some reviews on that product


Yes would have been nice to be on the panel. I only discovered uk muscle a short while ago. I love my supplements. This year iv tried so many


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Aayan said:


> Yes would have been nice to be on the panel. I only discovered uk muscle a short while ago. I love my supplements. This year iv tried so many


Not to worry the panel hasn't been picked yet and we had an idea of changing the panel from time to time so if there is a lot of members that want to be on it they all would get that chance. So if you fit the bill you may one day be on it.


----------



## Aayan (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes that will be excellent. Look forward to it. As I said I love my supps from con Cret to dymatize musclepharm scivation etc.

thank you


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Aayan said:


> Yes that will be excellent. Look forward to it. As I said I love my supps from con Cret to dymatize musclepharm scivation etc.
> 
> thank you


What do you get and why do you choose to buy from bb.com? I would of thought they'd be expensive.

Did you read that thread on here about Dymatize, not good unfortunately


----------



## cully5755 (Nov 25, 2013)

hello yes i would be very interested in trying your free supplements i do good work- outs every week so it will be good to try new stuff and report back to you the findings.

cheers Jeff.


----------



## Aayan (Dec 3, 2013)

Well I get different things. One of the reps gave me believe it or not a lot of supplements that ranged from l carnitine scivation clas creatine. I buy all sort of products from there and yes they can be expensive but they do have the latest products and can be a real bargain sometimes. They helped me lose a lot of weight. You can view my profile on there my name on ther is OlymipicOmar and you'll see what I mean by how fat I was and how much weight I lost. Naturally with all the products.

Actually I haven't read the dymatize post.

I used iso 100 and found the the best one. Didn'tike the 7 blend on the. Currently taking musclepharm which is proving to be quite good.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd be interested in this, who am I kidding - I'd tear your arm off for free stuff:lol:

I've had a few freebies and always left reviews

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/matrix-nutrition/243905-greedybens-matrix-platinum-mass-review.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/no2-pump-vasculators/244163-my-core-fury-review.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/248502-bbw-pure-80-wpc-premium-protein-flapjack-review.html

Pretty please? :bounce:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@Aayan this is the Dymatize thread that was posted



LER said:


> just seen this on facebook
> 
> http://www.migimnasio.com/ww_uk/confirm-alleged-fraud-iso100-elite-whey-dymatize-12-04-13
> 
> ...


----------



## Aayan (Dec 3, 2013)

1010AD said:


> @Aayan this is the Dymatize thread that was posted


Wow that is shocking especially the carb jump. And that's a lot of protein. The cocoa affects the protein count as well doesn't it? I used two of the dymatize but I change my protein all the time. Est one I found was musclepharm. And reflex has batch code on. I've just ordered some iron whey today. Lol I'm foreever changing because every human is different so I'm finding what good for me. But the protein count should be right. That's misleading. Ye dymatize doesn't come cheap tho. Very expensive. Thanks for that pal. What protein do u use ? Where do u get ur stuff from ?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Aayan said:


> Wow that is shocking especially the carb jump. And that's a lot of protein. The cocoa affects the protein count as well doesn't it? I used two of the dymatize but I change my protein all the time. Est one I found was musclepharm. And reflex has batch code on. I've just ordered some iron whey today. Lol I'm foreever changing because every human is different so I'm finding what good for me. But the protein count should be right. That's misleading. Ye dymatize doesn't come cheap tho. Very expensive. Thanks for that pal. What protein do u use ? Where do u get ur stuff from ?


I never buy well over priced brand names, I stick with the board sponsors especially as most will send you a free sample to try to show how good their product is. I like Pro-10, Matrix Nutrition, MaxiRaw, Deluxe Nutrition and my next order after trying them will be GoNutrition I've also bought of BBW before. All these companies are good value for money taste great and are of good quality too.


----------



## Aayan (Dec 3, 2013)

1010AD said:


> I never buy well over priced brand names, I stick with the board sponsors especially as most will send you a free sample to try to show how good their product is. I like Pro-10, Matrix Nutrition, MaxiRaw, Deluxe Nutrition and my next order after trying them will be GoNutrition I've also bought of BBW before. All these companies are good value for money taste great and are of good quality too.


Well I do have to say that iv tried myprotein and bulkpowder and to be honest I was not at all impressed. Myprotein casein was horrible. Like chalk and ud have to add extra water or milk to get it to mix n not be like cement. Bulk powders didn't taste to good neither did it mix.

The top brands are expensive but some are really good in taste and mixability. Especially when u need to mix them with Quaker Oates. Casein such as optimum nutation is quite good.

I will try those that u mentioned. I'm always open to new supps so il try for sure


----------



## nath_pye (Oct 27, 2013)

i'd liked to be involved for sure!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd be interested.


----------



## minty600 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi would be very interested in this, I used to train and was in great shape, then I had trained that hard for my wedding as we got married abroad I decided when I came back to take a break!! A few years later and have 2 kids now I have started back to training again!!  good diet off the alcohol and 14 weeks of training including being sick several times and have tried a few supplements, mainly different protein I have put on 2 stone of good muscle, but I now believe I need to take more supplements, have started back on the creatine, obviously I new 1 that wasn't about when I used to training!!


----------



## Andy Rew (May 2, 2009)

Great Idea - Love to Get Involved - Keep in Touch

Andy


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Would love to be part of this


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Might as well add my name to the list 

I've been using sports supplements for years and have a good idea of what works and what does not.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/252963-review-matrix-rtd-choc-flavour.html


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Lorian said:


> Yes, it's a feature for the New Year.
> 
> Existing Advertisers will be getting the info next week.
> 
> ...


Time frame has obviously moved, but is this still planned to be something that is coming in the future?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Big_Al13 said:


> Time frame has obviously moved, but is this still planned to be something that is coming in the future?


I know it's definitely happening as he was discussing it with me last week  I think he's just been finalising a few things.

@Lorian....


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Big_Al13 said:


> Time frame has obviously moved, but is this still planned to be something that is coming in the future?


Absolutely, we've had interest from several advertisers and some are already to issue products.

Current timeline as follows - we've got another email newsletter going out next week in which I'll bump this thread so it gets a few more responses. We'll then pick the panel first week in March.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

id be up for this, hope to have a new journal set up soon, been ill since new year  I train natty with very few sups, and ive not actually tried that many.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Well up for this. Already reviewed a few things for promos. Would be good to do some in depth reviews though.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Lorian said:


> Absolutely, we've had interest from several advertisers and some are already to issue products.
> 
> Current timeline as follows - we've got another email newsletter going out next week in which I'll bump this thread so it gets a few more responses. We'll then pick the panel first week in March.


Is it possible you could email me passed news letter as I don't think Ive received one yet. I was told it may have gone in my junk but if so i may of deleted it. If you can send last months I can stop future ones going in junk mail

Thanks @Katy @Lorian


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

1010AD said:


> Is it possible you could email me passed news letter as I don't think Ive received one yet. I was told it may have gone in my junk but if so i may of deleted it. If you can send last months I can stop future ones going in junk mail
> 
> Thanks @Katy @Lorian


If you add *[email protected]* to your safe senders list you'll be sure to get it 

The next one is also a lot less likely to end up in peoples Junk folders anyway!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

1010AD said:


> Is it possible you could email me passed news letter as I don't think Ive received one yet. I was told it may have gone in my junk but if so i may of deleted it. If you can send last months I can stop future ones going in junk mail
> 
> Thanks @Katy @Lorian


I may be able to re-send it to you if you're interested in seeing it? If so, can you PM your preferred email address to me?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Katy said:


> I may be able to re-send it to you if you're interested in seeing it? If so, can you PM your preferred email address to me?


I'll do that now Katy


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd def be interested in this!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I would be interested, I could definitely give an unbiased review. I'm also quite in tune with whats going on with my body,, and have a consistent diet and training program. So results from any supplements would be pretty evident. Thanks


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm very interested, and I like to think my reviews are much more detailed and crucially honest than most. See the following list. The starred ones are the detail I'd go to if selected but all are there to see.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/167400-bodybuilding-warehouse-banoffee-whey-review.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/198057-maxiraw-wpc-choc-orange-review.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/169520-bulkpowders-mint-choc-all-one-review.html *

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/178383-bulkpowders-complete-blend-review.html *

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/204031-maxiraw-raspberry-ripple-wpc-review.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/220046-myprotein-choc-mint-sample-review.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/165218-bulkpowders-choc-cookie-whey-review.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/241567-bulkpowders-popcorn-flavour-whey-review.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/amino-acids/233096-matrix-bcaa-raw-review.html *

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/254279-tpw-jaffa-cake-review.html

Training is going well, and I'm about to start a cardio fuelled cut if that makes any difference. I do not and have never taken any PEDs. Apart from creatine obvz.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm still interested for sure. Will the reviewers be given a template for their reviews to follow, or will it be more down to open comments?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd be interested in this also, done a handful of product reviews on UK-M in the past


----------



## biftek (May 7, 2007)

sounds good


----------

